# Advantages of A-class over Coachbuilt



## 123456 (Feb 24, 2016)

What are the advantages of an A-class over Coachbuilt please, apart from more space up front?


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have had both and the obvious difference is the view from the cab seats when on the road,visibility is much better in the A class,however there is a drawback as it also quickly gets cold in winter and hot in summer because of the big windscreen.We have a set of external screens which are essential in the winter and can also help in hot weather to keep the interior cool.

Some A class vans have a double floor which has 2 advantages over a coachbuilt,the water tanks are situated there which is good when in freezing weather and it also utilises more storage space with belly lockers.
The A class is more stable and quieter on the road with less body roll and wind noise however that is compared to a coachbuilt with overcab,a low profile coachbuilt would be better.
A class windscreens are mega expensive so check your insurance will cover the cost of a replacement.


----------



## Debs (Feb 25, 2016)

A class are coach built, so I suspect you mean the difference between A class and C class, where the chassis manufacturers cab is retained. :drive:


----------



## runnach (Feb 25, 2016)

Wak44 makes an interesting comment re heat retention in A class and C class. Mine is a c class, I have also had caravans. The weakness of c class I have always found in cold weather is the heat dissapates through essentially what is still a commercial cab area 

Channa


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 25, 2016)

123456 said:


> What are the advantages of an A-class over Coachbuilt please, apart from more space up front?



It's just posh innit? Sitting up there like looking down on the peasants like Lord Poo and Lady Dunnit! :heart:


----------



## John H (Feb 25, 2016)

Having had both (currently A-class) I agree with wakk44. The advantages are to do with space and streamlining; the big disadvantage is the loss of heat in cold weather. I had to smile when we bought the current motorhome because the salesman stressed that it was fully winterised and the insulation in the walls, the double floor and the double glazing would ensure that we were warm in winter. He failed to point out the huge bloody plate of glass through which heat would escape like water out of a bucket with a hole in it! In our previous van, we could isolate the cab with a curtain, which made it easier to keep the living quarters warm. In the current one, you have to have screens, which blocks the view and makes it less easy to move in a hurry, if the need arises. So, swings and roundabouts but on the whole, I'd rather have the current van.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 25, 2016)

Debs said:


> A class are coach built, so I suspect you mean the difference between A class and C class, where the chassis manufacturers cab is retained. :drive:



My understanding of different motorhome classes in the UK is shown in the picture. 
 Perhaps we ought to stick to these categories to avoid confusion in this thread.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 25, 2016)

Lowprofile here        :wave:


----------



## John H (Feb 25, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Lowprofile here        :wave:



Never had a low profile but friends of ours have and I have to say I'm impressed. The disadvantage for us over hi-profile is that we used to use the overcab bed for storage and that is lost with a low profile. But swings and roundabouts again.


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 25, 2016)

As others have said - the cab area of our low profile just doesn't have the same level of insulation as the rest of the van. A thermal curtain draped behind (seats in swivled position so you can still use them) the passenger and driving seats and blocking as many drafts as possible helps a lot - stick your hand through to grab something from the dash and the temp difference is very noticable. 
We hadn't realised til this last trip how cold the floor and metal bar (that covers the join between cab and hab area) and are the hab side of the seats would get - next winter trip we'll need some extra insulating floor coverings. 

Had a neb at a similar length A class whilst waiting for hab service and it's dampened my desire to change - I thought the A class would feel a lot roomier than the low profile, and it did but not so much to justify the cost-to -change.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ours is a coach built, low profile with double floor. Brilliant insulation, external winter/summer screen plus silverscreen for summer-i.e. looking out but cant see in. 
Huge under floor storage. Stable with the tag axle and economical 27-29mpg. 

Although we like the look of A class, we,re vey pleased with ours.:dance::dance:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 25, 2016)

runnach said:


> And when one is outside looking in, you get a better idea of watch brand driver is wearing :ninja:



Hhmnn..you've just reminded me to look at car trailers when I get home...:king:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 25, 2016)

I would say the a class will be built of alloy or grp and will not rot the same as steel van which if untreated will have a short lifespan before requiring inner wings ,sill sections ch legs etc.
But the up side is body panels will be avalable for van type.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 25, 2016)

I have had A class vans , Coach builts [Luton] and Low Line, all are good be aware that the A Class have big windscreens and with some Insurance companies only giving £3000 cover on windscreen  replacement you could easily go over that on some vans I had a replacement windscreen fitted in my Hymer A class and the cost was close to the £3000, my present van low line Chausson is very good and does all we want it to do in comfort.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 25, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> My understanding of different motorhome classes in the UK is shown in the picture. View attachment 38398 Perhaps we ought to stick to these categories to avoid confusion in this thread.



AVOID CONFUSION  ?

These trhreads would be boring and empty if confusion was banned .

We have a little 6.2m low profile coachbuilt . The ruling factor is it's short overhang , at the rear, to allow us to get up the donkey track that is our access lane . 

My Child Bride has often hinted that she would prefer something longer, but there you go , smaller ones can get into tighter places .


----------



## r4dent (Feb 25, 2016)

We changed from "A" class to low profile coach-built (must change my profile picture) mainly to get below 3.5 t because of my age/heath.

Thing we miss most is sitting in the front seats of the A class (in the forward facing position) on a sunny winter  day.
With all that glass it was glorious and we called it "Taking coffee in the conservatory".  

Thing I miss least is having to climb over the passenger seat (continental layout) to get in or out.


----------



## 123456 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone, some useful points there including the windscreen insurance issue.


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 25, 2016)

Weight tends to be heavier in an A class for a similar coachbuilt & a low profile is even lighter. We sold our A class last year due to the weight issue, I am waiting to take the treadmill test next week to see if I can keep the C1 on my license. Our next van will be a coachbuilt or low profile as I can very few A class vans with a decent payload at 3.5 ton. 
Must admit the A class was nice, feeling of a lot of space up front, A class drop down beds are really comfortable. Not all A class vans have a double floor & some coachbuilt ones do.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Feb 25, 2016)

Its not only the cost of the windscreen.  We were looking at Hymers and ended up buying a 6 year oid C-Class.  The A classes at the same price were about 10 years old and the one I looked was fairly ropy underneath.  We didn't think that the extra cost justified the (limited) advantages especially as the interior furnishings were very similar.

Keith


----------



## 2cv (Feb 26, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> AVOID CONFUSION  ?
> 
> These trhreads would be boring and empty if confusion was banned .
> 
> ...



My little coachbuilt is very similar, and Ive found that more important than length is how you use it. I have been cosy with -15 outside, and have been places that a small van conversion could only just get to, yet never feel cramped and have all comforts. Certainly never found heat loss from the cab to be a problem.


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 26, 2016)

We have been torn between a new Dethleffs 'A' class (Globebus) and the 'C' version of it. The main disadvantage that is immediately noticable in the 'A' class (any 'A' class) is the huge amount of wasted space in front of the drivers seat ie dashboard. This is space, and therefore length, that I am probably having to pay for on the ferry, and if it doesn't transmit into more overall length then it must impact on the size available to the interior. We will be going for the 'C' class without doubt.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 26, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> We have been torn between a new Dethleffs 'A' class (Globebus) and the 'C' version of it. The main disadvantage that is immediately noticable in the 'A' class (any 'A' class) is the huge amount of wasted space in front of the drivers seat ie dashboard. This is space, and therefore length, that I am probably having to pay for on the ferry, and if it doesn't transmit into more overall length then it must impact on the size available to the interior. We will be going for the 'C' class without doubt.



I think that space is because the the A class windscreen doesn't slope as much as the C class, doesn't necessarily make the vehicle longer.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 26, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> We have been torn between a new Dethleffs 'A' class (Globebus) and the 'C' version of it. The main disadvantage that is immediately noticable in the 'A' class (any 'A' class) is the huge amount of wasted space in front of the drivers seat ie dashboard. This is space, and therefore length, that I am probably having to pay for on the ferry, and if it doesn't transmit into more overall length then it must impact on the size available to the interior. We will be going for the 'C' class without doubt.



The lovely airy dashboard space in our Hymer is the space occupied by the bonnet on a 'C' class or any other vehicle for that matter. I doubt that there is any significant length difference and I know which we prefer! We can also fit our very comfortable bed in it...:boat:


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 26, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> We have been torn between a new Dethleffs 'A' class (Globebus) and the 'C' version of it. The main disadvantage that is immediately noticable in the 'A' class (any 'A' class) is the huge amount of wasted space in front of the drivers seat ie dashboard. This is space, and therefore length, that I am probably having to pay for on the ferry, and if it doesn't transmit into more overall length then it must impact on the size available to the interior. We will be going for the 'C' class without doubt.



I see it the other way around - the "wasted space" on the C class is outside of the mh - the bonnet area where the engine is. On the a class that bonnet area is inside and therefore of more use. Does that make sense? I'm struggling to explain what I mean. 

The big dashboard on an A class seems to be a useful storage area from what I've seen - boxes of fruit and vegetables, dogs sitting in their beds, flowers and plants....


----------



## mark61 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tea break, so had a few minutes to check up.  Depending on model, A class is 1cm or 3cm's longer one model is actually a bit shorter. Won't make any difference on ferry.

The A class are heavier though, therefor having lower payload. Think it was only 50/60 kg though. Hope this is the right range. 

http://www.dethleffs.co.uk/fileadmin/user_upload/dethleffs/uk/Downloads/technical_data/Moca_GB_Globebus_Active_2016.pdf


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 26, 2016)

What do you mean we might get rid of the A class, DO YOU NOT LOVE ME ANYMORE.:lol-053:
The next Aclass we are considering doesn't have a dash it's more of a sloping area, any ideas how I break this news to the dog.


----------



## Beemer (Feb 26, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> I have had both and the obvious difference is the view from the cab seats when on the road,visibility is much better in the A class,however there is a drawback as it also quickly gets cold in winter and hot in summer because of the big windscreen.We have a set of external screens which are essential in the winter and can also help in hot weather to keep the interior cool.
> 
> Some A class vans have a double floor which has 2 advantages over a coachbuilt,the water tanks are situated there which is good when in freezing weather and it also utilises more storage space with belly lockers.
> The A class is more stable and quieter on the road with less body roll and wind noise however that is compared to a coachbuilt with overcab,a low profile coachbuilt would be better.
> A class windscreens are mega expensive so check your insurance will cover the cost of a replacement.



Like Wakk44, I agree almost completely, I have had both coachbuilt and current A class, although I have an electric metal roll down blind up front combined with double glazed side windows.  I have not yet had problems in the 2 years of ownership, with it being too cold or too hot.  I have found that it seems to stay warmer (or less colder) in the winter for longer than the coachbuilt did, and the metal blind has worked ok to date with shading from the sun.  I have read that in really hot climes the front metal blind can act like a radiator, this will get the test this summer as we intend to go where ii is bleedin hot. 
One big advantage has been using the front area of the A class as a 'conservatory'... we were parked up at Sealife in Scarborough, wife still in bed (at the back) early one morning, I was up, kettle on, sat in the front with a cuppa and the curtains pulled closed behind me, watching the waves coming inshore and the sun streaming in.  Bliss.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 26, 2016)

One of my first posts. This blind is still working well!

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...home-made-sunscreen-hymar-640-starline-2.html


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 26, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> I see it the other way around - the "wasted space" on the C class is outside of the mh - the bonnet area where the engine is. On the a class that bonnet area is inside and therefore of more use. Does that make sense? I'm struggling to explain what I mean.
> 
> The big dashboard on an A class seems to be a useful storage area from what I've seen - boxes of fruit and vegetables, dogs sitting in their beds, flowers and plants....



Jacuzzi.....


----------



## iampatman (Feb 26, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> Jacuzzi.....



Table Tennis table

Pat


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 27, 2016)

Ironing board? 

XTREME Ironing - The Official Ironing Site


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 27, 2016)

Just make sure that the windscreen is covered by insurance - some cost 4 grand to replace


----------



## John H (Feb 27, 2016)

baloothebear said:


> Just make sure that the windscreen is covered by insurance - some cost 4 grand to replace



Good point - it was the first question I asked when switching from coachbuilt to A-class (and Safeguard do cover it).


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 27, 2016)

Not only are A Class windscreen pricey, but availability is also an issue sometimes.

A Ducato screen is literally on the shelf ...


----------

